# Rude Customers



## citico (May 18, 2004)

For all Who Work With Rude Customers, An award should go to the
Virgin Airlines desk attendant in Sydney some months ago for being
smart and funny, while making her point, when confronted with a
passenger who probably deserved to fly as cargo.

A crowded Virgin flight was cancelled after Virgin's 767s had been
withdrawn from service. A single attendant was rebooking a long line
of inconvenienced travellers. Suddenly an angry passenger pushed his
way to the desk. He slapped his ticket down on the counter and said,
'I HAVE to be on this flight and it HAS to be FIRST CLASS'.

The attendant replied, 'I'm sorry, sir. I'll be happy to try to help
you, but I've got to help these people first, and I'm sure we'll be
able to work something out.'

The passenger was unimpressed. He asked loudly, so that the
passengers behind him could hear, 'DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHO I AM?'

Without hesitating, the attendant smiled and grabbed her public
address microphone: 'May I have your attention please, may I have
your attention please,' she began - her voice heard clearly
throughout the terminal.

'We have a passenger here at Desk 14 WHO DOES NOT KNOW WHO HE IS. If
anyone can help him find his identity, please come to Desk 14.'

With the folks behind him in line laughing hysterically, the man
glared at the Virgin attendant, gritted his teeth and said, 'F...
You!'

Without flinching, she smiled and said, 
'I'm sorry, sir, but you'll have to get in line for that too


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

:lol: Thanks. I work retail and I needed that.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

And unlike some other airlines, Virgin is just off the wall enough that the desk person probably still has a job. Unless of course the passenger had a heart attack and died in the pasenger lounge!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The same message was circulated in 1998 via Email, but it was a United Airlines agent in Denver.

Snopes was unable to determine if it actually happened or not.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

In any case, this was well worth it.


----------

